# 2017 chevy Cruze LT



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If the clutch is bad. The motor will rev without car gaining momentum.

A clutch test that I was taught in auto trade tech. Put car in second gear and rev motor to 1500. Let clutch out. Engine should die.

Brake pedal pressed locking brakes. Of course. So car doesn't move. So you use your right foot to press pedal and gas together.

If it don't die. Clutch is bad.

Yes. That's what was taught in auto school. Almost 30 years ago. May not apply these days.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

tootired said:


> I bought this car brand new in 2017. It's ran smoothly and just fine since I've got it with minor issues like the stupid car not detecting my FoB anymore because they sell the car with faulty sensors.
> 
> Anyways, I am starting to notice a lack of power in the 1st and 2nd gear on the low side or even a hesitation to even get going. Is there a way to adjust the clutch (I am assuming that is what is causing the problem) or is there something else that I don't know about that needs to be replaced, cleaned, or tuned?


I would recommend cleaning the intake system, checking and/or replacing pcv valves(they get clogged often on this car) and cleaning the throttlebody.


----------

